

Goes to eleven ... - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-12226192

======
RiderOfGiraffes
In case you're wondering, it appears that the volume control on the video
player goes to eleven. There's a hacker somewhere in the BBC with a sense of
humor.

~~~
JonnieCache
This is the standard flash video player used across the BBC, most notably on
the iPlayer but also as seen here on the news site.

It has always gone up to 11, ever since the flash version of the iplayer first
started its beta. It makes me smile that they have still managed to keep it,
this many meetings later :)

This is the kind of 'eccentric' stuff that british people self-consciously
obsess over though. As a nation we think it makes us 'interesting.' I imagine
if they did change it so it only went to 10, they would be inundated with more
letters of complaint than they could open, both ironic and terrifyingly
serious.

~~~
ffffruit
Please dont forget to mention that an official review will be ordered in order
to satisfy the regulators that the transition from 11 to 10 will not affect
civil liberties.

------
JacobAldridge
I noticed this myself just this week (having recently moved to the UK and, in
a budget move, decided not to buy a TV or pay the TV licence).

Yes - the BBC iPlayer (which plays delayed or catch-up programs from the BBC
TV channels) does have a volume control that goes to 11.

If that means nothing to you, you have a task for this weekend - it begins
here <http://www.spinaltapfan.com/>

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Note that legally (at least currently) you can't watch the live streams on
iPlayer without a TV licence. Watching them later, or downloading them is
fine.

[http://iplayerhelp.external.bbc.co.uk/help/playing_tv_progs/...](http://iplayerhelp.external.bbc.co.uk/help/playing_tv_progs/tvlicence)

~~~
corin_
I'm no expert, but I suspect you will always get away with watching live
streams online without paying for the license, certainly far easier to hide it
than if you have an actual TV + aerial.

That said, I would encourage people to pay anyway, including people like
JacobAldridge, if they can afford to - not because of the law, or because
watching delayed TV isn't a good enough service, but because the BBC is
something that ought to be supported.

Stephen Fry gave a great speech to that effect a year or two ago which you
could watch at <http://www.corincole.com/misc/Briefings_Stephen_fry.avi>
(ironically my hosting that BBC content is illegal, but somehow I feel the
morality is on my side given it's a pro-BBC pro-license fee speech).

~~~
JacobAldridge
True - I probably should have described it as a "temporary budget move" while
I build my business here in London. After all, even free legal downloads of
great programs can create the same problem as illegal downloading in regards
to the producers not having enough money to fund future great programs.

------
elektronaut
I have a Presonus Firebox audio interface, take a look at the headphone volume
scale. I suspect it's capable of destroying low impedance headphones at even
lower settings.

<http://www.presonus.com/products/detail.aspx?productid=4>

------
jcr
I'm guessing to see it one needs to use the BBC 'iPlayer' stuff and possibly
it requires being inside the UK. Any chance of a screen shot?

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
It certainly doesn't need iPlayer, and I viewed items like this from Australia
recently. However, I'll try to get a screenshot, or a photo.

~~~
jcr
Thank you, and I'm sorry but it seems I have most likely wasted your time due
to my own self-inflicted wound of avoiding in-browser 'players' (flash, vlc,
mplayer, iplayer, etc.).

------
daledavies
Its like you read my mind! I only just noticed that on the iPlayer last night!

